# Wood fired oven - another rustic chicken pot pie.



## fishingpol (Mar 9, 2013)

After the last storm, I needed to get out and cook.  Mid 40's, t-shirt weather.

Firing, two splits total.  Small maple splits as the wind was easterly, blowing into the oven door.  The prevailing winds are usually westerly.






Soaking the floor with coals before cooking. 






Loaded oven.  I left coals behind the acorn squash to help them along as the pie will take less time to cook.  The bulk of the fire is made in the back, so I put the squash over the hottest part back there.  The pie dish is sitting on a piece of square slate tile to prevent burning the bottom. 






I cooked with the wooden oven door soaked in water in place to hold heat.  Hot bubbly action going on in there.






The acorn squash had salt, butter and brown sugar glaze while it cooked.


.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hearty.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 9, 2013)

Just ate leftovers, you are making me hungry again


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 9, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 9, 2013)

makes that homemade lasagna I just reheated look like chit.....dammit that looks good, Jon!!


----------



## tbuff (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice! Any pics of the oven?


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 18, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Nice! Any pics of the oven?


 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-pizza-mud-oven-build-a-few-pics.86971/


----------



## tbuff (Mar 18, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-pizza-mud-oven-build-a-few-pics.86971/



I love it! With your mud oven and Scotty's keyhole firepit, I'll be 400lbs after this summer!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 20, 2013)

Damn fine, Jon.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 20, 2013)

I fired it last Saturday to try to make a quiche and cinnamon rolls for breakfast, got sidetracked and I didn't get to make either one.  Pissah.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 20, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> I fired it last Saturday to try to make a quiche and cinnamon rolls for breakfast, got sidetracked and I didn't get to make either one. Pissah.


I'm waiting for this friggin weather to break to do a big batch of firepit wings.....it's been cold, snowy, rainy, windy and miserable here.......I'm really REALLY ready for spring...


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm waiting for this friggin weather to break to do a big batch of firepit wings.....it's been cold, snowy, rainy, windy and miserable here.......I'm really REALLY ready for spring...


If you wait for spring you will be down to 150, kick start that firepit, the wife is hungry!


----------

